
U.S Developing Mobile Phone Panic Button for Democracy Activists - curthopkins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/us_developing_mobile_phone_panic_button_for_democr.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d990077a299ff9c%2C0
======
hugh3
As someone pointed out on the last "curthopkins"-submitted story, the account
seems to be a blogspammer. It has zero comments, and every submission is from
this readwriteweb domain.

Since we're discussing ways to improve HN, I suggest banning both the user and
the domain, and restricting the submission of articles to users with over a
certain comment threshold karma.

------
adolph
Good thing. That's exactly what we need in the US.

~~~
pyre
It'll probably be labeled for export-only, because in the US, we don't need it
because we already have democracy, so it would only be used by t'rr'rists.

